# BSoD - Windows 7 - Atikmpag.sys



## Nytram (Jul 20, 2010)

Evening Fellow Geeks and Geekettes,

I have been recently having some problems with my graphics card and the driver for it (Atilmpag.sys). Every now and then my machine refuses to start up and displays a BSoD stating the driver above. I have tried to reinstall it and earlier versions of the Catalyst Control Center but to no avail. Sometimes my machine boots up as expected but then crashes / freezes on me which means I have to hard reset my machine. Any help would be greatly appreciated as my own personal research has failed me.

Thanks in advance,
//Nytram

*Computer Specification:*
*CPU: *AMD Phenom II X4 955 OC'd @ 3.5Ghz
*Ram:* 3x 2GB DDR3 Corsair Unbuffered
*Mobo:* Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
*PSU: *Zalman 800W (Could be 850W but I forget)
*GPU: *Ati Radeon HD 4870x2
*OS: *Windows 7 x64 Professional (Retail) 6.1 7600
*DVD:* LG Blu-Ray RW
*Keyboard: *Razer Tarrachula
*Mouse: *Razer Copperhead

I have ran Avast Antivirus, Maleware-bytes Anti Malware, Spybot S&D, HiJackThis and have found no problems.

I Have had to delete the Atikmpag.sys file in safe mode in order for my machine to start up perfom /report states I dont have a GPU Driver (Obviously).

If I have missed a file in my .rar I do apologise, I have tried to follow the "Please read first" post the best I can.


----------



## Nytram (Jul 20, 2010)

I presume I have either a) Missed a part of my "Follow these instructions" or b) No one knows?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

The part you missed was


> There is a very limited number of BSOD kernel dump specialists. So, please be patient.
> 
> If you have not received a response in 48 hours, you may "bump" the thread.


I'll run your dumps when I finish up with the other ones in the queue. Please be patient...


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Your ATi drivers look up-to-date, but you are still getting a video card error.

See this article on your bugcheck 116: *http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lo...op-0x116-video_tdr_error-troubleshooting.html*

Follow the instructions in that thread, but it is quite possible you have a failing video card. Do you have another one you can try?

Can your computer boot up in *Safe Mode*?

There are a few other things that I see as potential causes of BSODs, but nothing in the dumps to support that.

The one thing I will recommend is updating your RAID drivers:

```
jraid.sys    Mon Nov 03 21:20:09 2008
```
...Summary of the Dumps:

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Jul 20 09:17:49.979 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:12.680
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8009044010, fffff880044cbc48, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+6c48 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jul 19 08:35:33.851 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:14.552
BugCheck 116, {fffffa800910b010, fffff88004489c48, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+6c48 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jul 19 08:33:06.644 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:03.345
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8009a13210, fffff88001097c48, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+6c48 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jul 19 08:14:42.871 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:12.182
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80091d4010, fffff880044f0c48, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+6c48 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Jul 13 12:43:07.384 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:13.696
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8009286010, fffff88000c5240c, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+640c )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jul 10 10:22:49.557 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:40.243
BugCheck 117, {fffffa8005f264e0, fffff88000dc540c, 0, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+640c )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x117
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Jun 22 21:56:38.345 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:12:40.656
BugCheck 116, {fffffa800a29a4e0, fffff8800420640c, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+640c )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri May  7 03:44:49.179 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:51.864
BugCheck 116, {fffffa800782c4e0, fffff880011c3024, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+6024 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Apr 12 19:01:50.262 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:22:05.947
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8008081050, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa800c3da260}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for jraid.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for jraid.sys
Probably caused by : jraid.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Apr  2 15:10:17.745 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:05:08.431
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80080d9050, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa8007777990}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for jraid.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for jraid.sys
Probably caused by : jraid.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System[/font]
```


----------



## Nytram (Jul 20, 2010)

I see, Sorry if I seemed impatient, It wasn't intended. I do greatly appreciate your knowledge and help.

Unfortunetly I don't have another GPU I can use, although after recent events, I do confess it may be needed.

I can boot into safe mode, I had to in order to get past the BSoD and remove the driver at fault. I reinstalled the driver and it caused the same error and another "microsoft famous".

I shall update my raid drivers but out of curosity, I currently have raid-0 implemented and there are 3 options in my BIOS which are optional under my Sata section. I believe from memory they are "Run Sata type as Native IDE", "Run Sata type as Raid" and "Run Aata type as AHCI?" (Possible spelling mistake). Currently I have them set as "Run Sata type as Raid" as logically this seemed to be the right choice. Is this correct?

Im currently looking at that post that you were kind enough to link,

As I previously stated, I do appreciate your help and time.

Thanks in Advance,
Martyn


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Martyn.

I would advice purchasing a video card from a place that will allow you to return it if you don't need it.


----------



## Nytram (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Jonathan King,

I took your advice and today I purchased the Ati 5870 and installed the latest CCC suite, The problem is now gone and you were correct about a Hardware Failure.

I wish to thank you for your time once again and hopefully I can use my MCSE & CCNP knowledge to help the forum.

Thanks again,

One very greatfull Nytram,


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

You're welcome Martyn. 

I'm glad it's all sorted out now, thanks for taking the time to report.

See you around!


----------

